

MicroTugs - tpatke
http://bdml.stanford.edu/Main/MicroTugs

======
ChuckMcM
I so want some gecko grip shoes :-) One of the more interesting (and
practical) problems is rope climbing. Many large structures and spans start
with a shooting a thread across a span, then pulling across a larger rope,
then a still larger rope. I would love to see a rope bridging robot that could
traverse gaps in that way.

------
VanillaCafe
That's awesome. I assume a major, practical problem is the power source and
how much work such a small robot can do before running out of energy.

~~~
mey
One of their videos mentions the vertical climber with a full battery pack
could operated for 100km, or carry a large solar panel with it for continuous
operation.

~~~
Guvante
0.4Wh would equate to 17 m with 1 kg weight attached assuming perfect
efficiency if my math is right. I would be surprised if it could do much more
than 3 m.

~~~
nieve
I suspect they're talking about the unladen climbing distance, that would be a
lot closer to the ballpark.

------
ftdhhddhysxg
Good, more companions for the finglonger and angry dome.

